# Need a different car suggestions?



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

ok so my current car which is paid off Infiniti g35x 2004 gets literally 16-17mpg basically spending 900 dollars a month on gas a month ouch so looking to get something else I been looking at prius etc but I’m lost on what to get people suggest 2011 and up for Prius but there kinda expense what about the older models? Looking to spend 5000-6000$ I live in NJ any suggestions on model year miles? I don’t wanna do xl thx for any input


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

You can definitely get a quality Prius for $6000. I traded my 2007 in with 120,000 miles for $3000 at the dealership (though I regretted it). If I knew I was going to have a future as a rideshare driver I would have rethought that one .


----------

